# Q-fest



## Woodman1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I'll be headed out to the most funnest place on EARTH , Q-fest tomorrow. Going down to Cistern ,Tejas to Rancho Cannonero, to confer with the BBQ intellegencia in that neck o the woods. Funny thing is, we never seem to eat much BBQ! Fish Fry, gumbo, chicken fried steak, prime rib, fajitas, posole, jambalaya, etc, but not much Que! I'll drink one for ya and be certain to talk you up Kevin! See ya!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 31, 2007)

Have a great trip Woody.  Dont forget the pics.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 31, 2007)

Have a broke backingly great time there Woody!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 31, 2007)

Anybody got a wild guess what the Q stands for......1 guess!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought it was understood!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 31, 2007)

What????  No catering job this weekend????  Pick me up 40lbs of Slovacek sausage.  I'll give you the money. [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 1, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> What????  No catering job this weekend????  Pick me up 40lbs of Slovacek sausage.  I'll give you the money. [smilie=thefinger.gif]









 where have I heard that before?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 1, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be headed out to the most funnest place on EARTH , Q-fest tomorrow. Going down to Cistern ,Tejas to Rancho Cannonero, to confer with the BBQ intellegencia in that neck o the woods. Funny thing is, we never seem to eat much BBQ! Fish Fry, gumbo, chicken fried steak, prime rib, fajitas, posole, jambalaya, etc, *but not much Que! *I'll drink one for ya and be certain to talk you up Kevin! See ya!



yeah because you guys are too busy with the tube steaks  :roll:


----------



## Woodman1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sadly, one of our BBQ Brothers, Paul Taylor , passed away Sunday morning in Cistern ,Texas. Paul was on dialysis for years, and was awaiting a kidney transplant. He had no close family that we knew about, and valued those of us on the Texas BBQ Rub Forum as his family. We believe that he actually skipped a dialysis treatment and that may have contributed, but he knew his days were numbered. He got to spend his last day on earth doing his favorite things: Listening to LSU win a football game, fishing, eating BBQ'd suckling pig, and standing around the firepit jabbing at his brothers. May your canopy never leak, your knives never dull, and your temperatures hold constant Paul! GO TIGERS!!!!!!!! Woody

ps. here is a photo of his last day. He is the one sitting on the dock in camo. One thing we learned from this, if you put together something like this, have everybody give emergency contact info. We were totally at a loss as to who to call. 

http://www.peppersandsmoke.com/photo/sh ... ishing.jpg


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Nov 6, 2007)

Everyone should put and ICE(In Case of Emergency) number in their cell phones.  First responders are likely to look for these numbers, or so I'm told.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 6, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Sadly, one of our BBQ Brothers, Paul Taylor , passed away Sunday morning in Cistern ,Texas. Paul was on dialysis for years, and was awaiting a kidney transplant. He had no close family that we knew about, and valued those of us on the Texas BBQ Rub Forum as his family. We believe that he actually skipped a dialysis treatment and that may have contributed, but he knew his days were numbered. He got to spend his last day on earth doing his favorite things: Listening to LSU win a football game, fishing, eating BBQ'd suckling pig, and standing around the firepit jabbing at his brothers. May your canopy never leak, your knives never dull, and your temperatures hold constant Paul! GO TIGERS!!!!!!!! Woody
> 
> ps. here is a photo of his last day. He is the one sitting on the dock in camo. One thing we learned from this, if you put together something like this, have everybody give emergency contact info. We were totally at a loss as to who to call.
> 
> http://www.peppersandsmoke.com/photo/sh ... ishing.jpg



geez Woody, hate to hear that, but you're right, it's good he was so happy when he passed.


----------



## zilla (Nov 6, 2007)

It was a sad thing indeed but we had him for his last day and it was a pleasure.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss guys.
Good luck Mr. Woodman


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear that and like others said, at least his last day was a good one.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 6, 2007)

Sad news for sure.  Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 7, 2007)

I was very saddened to hear of Paul's passing but happy to hear of the time and place of his passing and that he was with his barbecue family.

Rest in Peace Paul!


----------

